# Webalizer



## Greenhorn2013 (17. Aug. 2010)

Guten Morgen
ich habe gerade mal die IP des Servers + webalizer aufgerufen:
http:/123.456.789.012/webalizer
dabei habe ich festgestellt, das dort kein Passwortschutz besteht.
Ist dies korrekt oder eine Fehlerhafte konfiguration?

Die nächste Frage ist, die verwendete Version ist schon veraltet, wie kann ich das Tool aktualisieren? Reicht da das standard ./configure oder muss ich was beachten?


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2010)

Das ist korrekt. Es handelt sich bei der Statistik nicht um webalizer Stats von ISPConfig sondern um eine Defaultkonfiguration der Linuxdistribution. Ich würde Dir raten den daily cronjob für webalizer zu entfernen da er nicht benötigt wird und dann dieses webalizer Verzeichnis zu löschen. Alternativ kannst Du es natürlich auch per htpasswd schützen.



> Die nächste Frage ist, die verwendete Version ist schon veraltet, wie  kann ich das Tool aktualisieren? Reicht da das standard ./configure oder  muss ich was beachten?


Schwer zu sagen. Du solltest es wenn dann mit den gelichen Optionen kompilieren, die auch von der Linuxdistribution verwendet werden.


----------

